# C'Tan VS Daemon Prince



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

Who would win in a fight between these monstrous creatures?


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

hah! c'tan ftw!

daemon princes are PRETTY strong, but the c'tan are gods - what you see on the table top is just a manifestation of them.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry to say it but these Vs. Threads in my opinion are usually completley pointless! :grin:

So many factors have to be taken into account as to 'who would win'. For example; Firstly it depends on the C'tan - each one has different strengths and some more powerful than others. Secondly it also depends on the Daemon Prince - a Daemon Prince with what god as a patron? with what blessings? how powerful of a Daemon Prince? would the fight take place when/where a Daemon Prince can sufficiently be sustained in the Material Realm etc.

Not only that but also the circumstance in which the fight takes place!

For the most part however I would say a C'tan. However if the situation was in favour of the Daemon Prince and the Prince was a powerful one (Eg. Doombreed or a Daemon Primarch) Then its plausable that the Daemon could see off the C'tan. C'tan are anathema to Warp Energy after all.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

In games terms i would go with the C'Tan. It's attacks ignore invul saves and with S8 (or whatever it is) you don't need to be too lucky with the dice rolls.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The way I see it is Any Deamon Prince Primarch will own the Ctan in current fluff. Nightbringer was nearly Unstoppable way back when but the current fluff suggests he is no galaxy killer these days. The Ctan Deceiver is also much weaker and easier to dispatch. Lesser DPs will probaly get destroyed.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Praxiss said:


> In games terms i would go with the C'Tan. It's attacks ignore invul saves and with S8 (or whatever it is) you don't need to be too lucky with the dice rolls.



On GW website they made stats for a DP Primarch Angron. And he will eat the Nightbringer. He has higher stats than normal DPs and he has to have a retinue of at least 2 Blood Thirsters up to 12.

Thats a dead Ctan combo. Granted he was made for Apoc Games.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

And granted that was not a C'tan but only the in-game manifestation within a living skin thingie... but yeah, that angron writeup would eat the in-game C'tan


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

primarchs such as angron would definately kick some serious ass, i dont know about lesser daemon princes such as normal chaos marines rising to daemonhood but definately the primarchs for sure would either win or seriously fuck up the C'tan before dieing.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

aren't the C'tan somewhere around the level of the Chaos gods in the fluff


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I think that either way, on the tabletop or fluff, if the two were to face each other mano a mano, the C'tan would definitely win. Firstly on the table top each C'tan has already about 4-5 attacks that IGNORE invuln. saves and have S9-10 meaning its going to reliably wound the DP consistently and with it having absolutely no defenses. Add to the fact they have T8 and a 4+ invuln. this makes it a hell of a lot harder for a DP to wound it a lot of times, even with warptime. Now in terms of fluff, unless its a Daemon Primarch the C'tan is likely going to obliterate all lesser DP since they are not only one of the most powerful beings in the material realm but the necrodermi they are in are nigh indestructible, they fed on stars for goodness' sake! I'd like to see a DP do that without getting fried(or tongueburn). Tzzentchian DP might give them more trouble by using the warp but in most cases the C'tan would win. :victory:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

on a side note, some people say that a C'tan that shows up on the battle field is really just a tiny fraction of a Ctan's energy animating a living metal body

but in the fluff, it says that the C'tan were beings of pure physical energy (as opposed to warp energy, I suppose) and that they poured their entire essences into the shells that the necrontyr provided

I personally think the first idea is a lot better


----------

